
'No compelling technical reason to return to Windows,' says Munich's IT chief - MRPockets
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/linux-in-munich-no-compelling-technical-reason-to-return-to-windows-says-citys-it-chief/
======
eip
C.R.E.A.M

